# Last night I tied....



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

....this


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

I would eat it. Nice tie!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

bigspoon17 said:


> I would eat it. Nice tie!


 GO AHEAD AND I'LL REEL YA IN!!!:thumbup:

NICE FLY.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks! Starting to think about spring/summer and poons 
L8, Harry


----------

